# Battery stats myth



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Don't know if you guys saw this, but this was posted from one Google's developers. Wiping battery stats is completely pointless.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/105051985738280261832/posts/FV3LVtdVxPT

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

I know somebody wants to argue this XD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey, I'm not arguing with what a Google engineer said. lol


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

droidxixis said:


> Hey, I'm not arguing with what a Google engineer said. lol


I found it funny in her post how she said you could look at the source code and see it had no effect on anything involving battery life. Wonder how the whole battery stats placebo got started.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BuddhaDroidX (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol...thanks for the post, Burncycle...I been hornswaggled...bammboozled...DUPED I SAY...LOL..draggin trusty Battery Calibration App toward trash can....D*#M its puttin up a [email protected]#*[email protected]%*#....GOT IT...UNINSTALLED...WHEW! Time for a beer!:-D

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> [...] Wonder how the whole battery stats placebo got started.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## TrojanDroid (Aug 13, 2011)

Probably the same fine folks who bring you advanced app killers.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

TrojanDroid said:


> Probably the same fine folks who bring you advanced app killers.


Likely haha, although in the case of app killers they can cause greater issues in the long run, whereas wiping batt stats is just a placebo.

Although app killers do have ONE use, in which case you have a runaway app taking all the RAM, you can use it to kill that app. However, the issue has become almost non-existent, and realistically killing an app is a band-aid solution whereas uninstalling it is a real fix.


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Probably the same fine folks who bring you advanced app killers.


Not really, the likes of Zepp, BMc etc. all have preached the wonders of battery 'calibration', just goes to show you.


----------

